# Dove mutation?



## farhan97 (May 17, 2018)

Can anyone tell what mutation my ringneck dove is?
She looks just like a tangerine(brown with white flights and few tail feathers and white ring and brown eyes and orange legs) except she has very light brown shade instead of dark one.
I am currently unable to upload pictures due to this site showing error when i click manage attachments.


----------

